# S5 Sportback - Large empty hole in trunk



## PigMan9080 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi,

I just got my new S5 Sportback and I noticed in the trunk there is a huge hole which seems like its for the fuse box. Any danger in using this space as storage space?

You can see the picture here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sRp_-OUx6yMbRVe5Hwe8F0u0N5SNEfAi/view?usp=sharing


----------



## PigMan9080 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## cincy boy (Apr 5, 2016)

I used those holes in the past. I would not put anything wet in there though.


----------



## Kairide (Aug 29, 2020)




----------

